# Benefit Casting Seminar for the CHAPA



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys,

I will be holding a casting seminar to benefit the CHAPA legal fund. Mike Metzgar with the NCBBA is helping to organize the event. 100% of the proceeds will go directly to the fund. Join us, it will be fun.

Please spread the word 

Tommy

Posted by Mike on RDT...

Legal Fund Benefit Casting Seminar 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tommy Farmer, National Long Distance Casting Champion will provide a benefit seminar for the NCBBA (CHAPA) Legal Fund on May 24, 2009 at the Salvo Day Use Area. It will be held the day after the NCBBA Annual Meeting and Pig Picking. Plan to attend both events.......contact me for more details.

Tommy and wife Kim are OBPA, CHAC and NCBBA members.


Donate to the NCBBA Legal Fund
www.ncbba.org

Mike Metzgar 
North Carolina Beach Buggy Association
Director, #5559, Life Member
[email protected]
)><\\\v(*>


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Tommy & NCBBA - this needs to be posted on as many boards as possible to get maximum attendance and $$$


----------

